# Atmizoo dotshell for dotaio



## Jengz (22/2/20)

Hi guys, 

Are these products too HE for our local vendors to stock or are there any vendors that will be bringing in the dotshell? 

TIA


----------



## R.M.Liversage (26/3/21)

Hi did you find a dealer for the dotshell


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/21)

R.M.Liversage said:


> Hi did you find a dealer for the dotshell



No dealers in SA have stock! @Sir Vape had stock but sold out. Your only option for a new one right now is direct from Atmizoo!

https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/dotshell/


----------



## skola (26/3/21)

R.M.Liversage said:


> Hi did you find a dealer for the dotshell


PM me if you're interested in getting one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

